# BRS app



## VVega (Sep 26, 2019)

Does anyone use BRS tee booking app with multiple clubs (home/away)?
Is it possible to do it without having two separate logins?

Thanks


----------



## duncan mackie (Sep 26, 2019)

Probably not because you have a set of rights associated with the login, assigned by specific administrators rather than at a top level ie BRS don't manage your rights and assign  your privileges to each club; the clubs manage them.

However, this is based on a logical approach only...so could well be wrong in real life!


----------



## VVega (Sep 26, 2019)

Thank you. Was hoping that the logical approach is to have a single account with BRS for a single user that is then linked to multiple clubs


----------



## rulefan (Sep 27, 2019)

I don't use the phone app but my understanding of the PC version is that you can book times at any course using the software, either as a Member of or a visitor to a club
If you are a member at more than one club, each club will arrange an individual logon for you.


----------



## VVega (Sep 28, 2019)

Thanks for the clarification.


----------

